# Diff. between 06 and 07 CR1 Team



## pja727 (Jun 17, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone knows the difference between the 06 and 07 CR1 Team, the one with Simano 105, a local bike shop still has a couple of 06's left and was wondering if the price diff is worth it to get an 07 is the frame any different?

Thanks


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

frame is the exact same construction, just different paint. the 06 has a better wheel set if i remember right, the 06's were around $2300 normal price and a 07 is around 2k. the 06 should be cheaper and have a better wheel set, on the other hand the new 08's are getting ready to roll out and they will have a better frame.


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

Did I see that the 08 CR1s have the high modulus carbon in the frames, like the 07 SL?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

well they say that but the frame is still weighing 980g which is what the 06-07 teams weight is.


----------

